# orchid/plant id help



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so i picked up these 2 orchids and mystery plant at the green house a town over.... i wanna say the 2 orchids are a neo or something? they didn't have labels and the mystery plant had a peperomia sticker on the pot and i KNOW its not a pep..... the 2 orchids were 50 percent off because they were "dormant" imo they just needed their roots trimmed and repotted haha. Anyways i picked up the only 2 minis there and gave them some love when i got home with some root trimming... hopefully they will make it. They had no info on the mystery plant and i cant seem to find out what it is..i'd like to find out the orchid names too.. so ur guyses help would be awesomeeeeeeeeee  thanks everyone







mystery plant


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Your bareroot plant is an orchid of the Vanda group, probably Ascocenda of some kind. This group likes a lot of light, very good air flow with a very high humidity, daily waterings withgood water such as rain or r/o. They are heavy feeders as well .Your potted one I am not sure of, Bill


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Do not trim the Vandas roots. Some of them get roots hanging several feet. Plant in wooden basket with Vanda potting mix fro Home Depot.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks bill... i was headed for certain disaster with that orchid hahaha. good u said somethin lol  gonna find some baskets for it i guess....wont be going in a viv till i get some vents i guess or atleast some fans


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Lots of people get by putting their Vandas in a wood box with no bark at all, just roots in a box. Most of them like lots of light, too.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Not to mention vandas get huge and like it very warm.



Catfur said:


> Lots of people get by putting their Vandas in a wood box with no bark at all, just roots in a box. Most of them like lots of light, too.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

cheezus_2007 - checkout this thread for an ID on the first one http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/56727-succulent-id-needed.html


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

So the little orchid i think is a Neostylis.... and u guys are prob. right about the bigger one being a vanda.... so ima try to make a lil wooden box for this puppy lol.... ima try to build a viv with a wooden box in the background lol....maybe it will work? maybe not? either way ima give it a shot haha...i have a empty 29 that could be a nice vert. orchid tank.... i've got the orchid bug pretty bad and this will be a good way to display them all


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

fleshfrombone said:


> Not to mention vandas get huge and like it very warm.


Well, it looks to be an Ascocenda (Vanda x Ascocentrum), which stay smaller than Vandas in general.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The first plant appears to be a Scilla (pos. peruviana?) These are often outdoor bulbs that are occasionally grown as houseplants in the North. I have never tried one in a terrarium.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have the first one growing in my show tank in my living room. The two issues I have with it... the roots are not strong enough to hold it up, so as it gets taller, it has a tendency to fall over, so there is now a small rock wall in front of it, holding it up. Second is it can get very tall... I just meausred mine and the tallest leaves are 14" and still growing, so make sure you give it some room. Other than that, it seems to be loving the terrarium setting, and I will be putting it in other tanks that I have.


----------

